# Thursday on the Lickety-Split



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Had a great trip with Capt. Brandon Edgar aboard the Lickety-Split yesterday. Left out of Zeke's marina.

Was the wife's birthday trip, so bottom fishing was the order of the day. Was me, the wife, Drew (Omega) and Shantee' plus the Capt. and Ross the deck hand.

The first place we stopped was obviously snapper heaven. One after another as quick as we could drop down a bait. Limited out on snapper within 20 minutes then moved deeper.Caught some Amaco jacks and 1 keepable scamp, while sorting through the snapper in 240 feet of water! Man they are everywhere. Caught some short grouper and hooked several USO's that we couldn't handle.

The boat is amazing, with room to spareand the seas were perfect. We were able to outrun most of the fleet as they left the bait fishing grounds. Thanks Brandon for a wonderful trip! If you want to book one with Brandon check out extremeoffshorecharters.com

(Only have one pic of Shantee' and her Amaco, the photographer was beat from catching fish all day!)


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Glad to hear she had a great birthday and all went well for you guys. Sounds like a great day on the water!

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

sounds like a fun/good trip...glad ya'll cught 'em...


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice!!! I may have to do that when I'm down this fall!!! and wish her Happy Birthday!!:grouphug


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes you can tell by her smile she really didn't have a good birthday. No really she is grinnin from ear to ear. Good job taking her fishing.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks like she had a Great Time:clap Nice Thanks for the report!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like she enjoyed her birthday by that big smile....and you couldn't have picked a better charter... CaptBrandon Rocks!!!! can't wait to fish aboard the Lickety Split again.

Thanks for the great report!

Jimmy


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks like a another great day of fishing.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report Phillip. We had a great time and those jigs are awsome! When are you gonna start sellin those things I want about 3 dozen when you do!!! No lie guys, one spot every drop caught a snapper and on a rock in 200' 3 drops in a row produced almacos. Then I was wore out. No tellin how many I would've caught if I woul've kept going. By far the best vertical jigs I've ever tried. They have this crazy action on the fall completely, random not just a flutter back and forth. Have you built the website for them yet?


----------



## theshizzle (Jan 3, 2009)

Captain Brandon has also been into the wahoo lately....


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Brandon, we are just getting started on the jigs.

www.hookinuplures.com is still in development. Consider yourself on the waiting list for jigs.


----------

